# Predfan vs Wild Hogs



## PredFan (May 20, 2015)

A friend of mine and I am going on our first hunting trip. We are going after feral hogs here in Florida.

I cannot wait. I'll be sporting my Remington 700 series bolt action 30-06. The bullets for which, I personally reloaded.

I'll post pictures.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 22, 2015)

Good luck!!    The big ones can be some serious dangerous game.

But the smaller ones make for some tasty eating!!!


----------



## PredFan (May 22, 2015)

Thanks, tree stands FTW!


----------



## prison/con.net (Jun 9, 2015)

pigs are pretty easy/safe with a big rifle. Why not use a real sidearm ,like a .45 auto?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 9, 2015)

prison/con.net said:


> pigs are pretty easy/safe with a big rifle. Why not use a real sidearm ,like a .45 auto?



So in one thread you talk about how the .45 is all hype, as far as stopping power.  Now you suggest using one to take an animal that is notoriously tenacious & tough?

I suggest a rifle, so they can put as many feral hogs down as possible.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 9, 2015)

prison/con.net said:


> pigs are pretty easy/safe with a big rifle. Why not use a real sidearm ,like a .45 auto?


Did you not read my OP? This is my first hunt. Also, if I choose a handgun, i won't fuck around with that small shit. I'll use my 44 magnum.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 9, 2015)

PredFan said:


> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> > pigs are pretty easy/safe with a big rifle. Why not use a real sidearm ,like a .45 auto?
> ...



Thank you.   If you are going to hunt game that can potentially turn and attack, a revolver is the way to go.  And the big .44 is a good choice.


----------



## longknife (Jun 9, 2015)

Of all the game you will ever hunt, feral pigs are by far the smartest, wiliest, and most dangerous of all. Just because you drop one doesn't mean you can back off caution. They are hard to kill and have some of the sharpest tusks you will ever encounter.

Get as many as you can. They are a threat to the natural course of things in this country.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 9, 2015)

longknife said:


> Of all the game you will ever hunt, feral pigs are by far the smartest, wiliest, and most dangerous of all. Just because you drop one doesn't mean you can back off caution. They are hard to kill and have some of the sharpest tusks you will ever encounter.
> 
> Get as many as you can. They are a threat to the natural course of things in this country.



There is a reason they have been called the "Poor Man's Grizzly".


----------



## PredFan (Jun 9, 2015)

longknife said:


> Of all the game you will ever hunt, feral pigs are by far the smartest, wiliest, and most dangerous of all. Just because you drop one doesn't mean you can back off caution. They are hard to kill and have some of the sharpest tusks you will ever encounter.
> 
> Get as many as you can. They are a threat to the natural course of things in this country.



Yup, here in Florida there is no bag limit and no licence needed. I hope to get one or two.


----------



## longknife (Jun 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Of all the game you will ever hunt, feral pigs are by far the smartest, wiliest, and most dangerous of all. Just because you drop one doesn't mean you can back off caution. They are hard to kill and have some of the sharpest tusks you will ever encounter.
> ...



I hope he and his friends get a couple of dozen!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2015)

longknife said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



They need to get all they can.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm thinking that it might be difficult to get more than one.

I've never done this before but I can't imagine that when the first shot is taken that the rest of the pigs within miles go immediately into hiding. One shot is all we may get.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 10, 2015)

PredFan said:


> I'm thinking that it might be difficult to get more than one.
> 
> I've never done this before but I can't imagine that when the first shot is taken that the rest of the pigs within miles go immediately into hiding. One shot is all we may get.


It is amazing how fast a herd can vanish once the first shot is made.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 11, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking that it might be difficult to get more than one.
> ...



Yeah, I wish I had a silencer.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I'd like a grenade launcher, maybe some Claymores.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 11, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



lol! A grenade launcher would do the trick.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 11, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




To tell the truth, I do not know how you thin the population as long as the Fed keep the National Forests as sanctuaries for the breeders.

Last year, more than 90 hogs came off the section I lease.

More just cross the road from the NF and take their place.


----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2015)

To my knowledge, there are no restraints whatsoever on hunting feral pigs, no matter where they are.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 11, 2015)

longknife said:


> To my knowledge, there are no restraints whatsoever on hunting feral pigs, no matter where they are.


There are beaucoup restraints on Federal land.

First off, if there is no other legal game open, you can't hunt them.

You can't run them with dogs on Federal land.

You cannot bait them on Federal land.

I could go on and on.

We slaughter them on the borders but they just keep coming out of the FS land.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 13, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > To my knowledge, there are no restraints whatsoever on hunting feral pigs, no matter where they are.
> ...



This is true. But there are plenty of private lands on which the owners are very happy to allow you to kill as many as you can in any way you see fit. After you sign a waiver of course.

This is my first hunt. After I'm proficient at it, I might start going out on my own.


----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2015)

*Free-range pork: Feral pigs on the loose in the Midwest*







http://america.aljazeera.com/conten....adapt.960.high.feral_boars.1434328783181.jpg


Michigan had no reported feral swine sightings 30 years ago; as of this year, the Michigan Department of Natural Resources estimates, up to 3,000 wild hogs are spread out over the state’s 83 counties. The Missouri Department of Conservation says few feral hogs existed in the state until the 1990s; now it estimates that 10,000 are prowling the state. Other Midwestern states anecdotally report that their wild hog populations have followed the same trajectory.


They breed like politicians, will eat anything, and are too damned smart. Yet Ohio only has 3 people to deal with this! What stupidity.


Read this story @ Feral Pigs Run Wild in the Midwest Al Jazeera America


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 15, 2015)

longknife said:


> *Free-range pork: Feral pigs on the loose in the Midwest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are like Yankees, you shoot one, five more pop up.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 15, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > *Free-range pork: Feral pigs on the loose in the Midwest*
> ...



Ha ha, I hope that's true on Saturday.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 17, 2015)

So I'm getting ready for my first hunt on Saturday. I actually went to buy camouflage clothing. I figured hunters wear it, I probably should too. So why do I feel like such a poser?

I think this guide is going to take one look at me and laugh his ass off.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 17, 2015)

PredFan said:


> So I'm getting ready for my first hunt on Saturday. I actually went to buy camouflage clothing. I figured hunters wear it, I probably should too. So why do I feel like such a poser?
> 
> I think this guide is going to take one look at me and laugh his ass off.


Probably.

I told an idiot BIL to get some camo, he showed up with some shit from the kiddie aisle, sleeves mid arm, pants not even to the ankles.

Fucker shot three deer that weekend.

You might look funny, guide will remember whether you shoot straight and tip generously.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 17, 2015)

PredFan said:


> So I'm getting ready for my first hunt on Saturday. I actually went to buy camouflage clothing. I figured hunters wear it, I probably should too. So why do I feel like such a poser?
> 
> I think this guide is going to take one look at me and laugh his ass off.



Buy a bag of the small tootsie rolls.  Don't shave or brush your teeth for a couple of days, then before you meet the guide partially chew 3 or 4 of the tootsie rolls and then hold them in your cheek.  Every so often spit a bunch of brown juice.

He'll think you are just a redneck with enough money to buy new camos.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 17, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm getting ready for my first hunt on Saturday. I actually went to buy camouflage clothing. I figured hunters wear it, I probably should too. So why do I feel like such a poser?
> ...



I am a pretty damn good shot with my remington 700 series 30-06. If the hog is within 100 yards and nerves and adrenalin aren't too bad I should be able to drop him right away. That should impress him enough.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 17, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Hunting is funny.
You never know how you will react when you see game.
It is always best to slow down, but, hard to do.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 17, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm getting ready for my first hunt on Saturday. I actually went to buy camouflage clothing. I figured hunters wear it, I probably should too. So why do I feel like such a poser?
> ...



My camo is from Bass Pro shop. It's some good quality clothing. It won't be the first time I've been laughed at.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 17, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Hit the hogs, you ain't goin' to a beauty contest.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 17, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Lol, Post of the Year winner!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 17, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I doubt you will ever be laughed at for wearing camo on any hunting trip.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 17, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Yes you can.

Do like my BIL, and at 50 wear some shit made for a 10 year old.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 17, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Ok, I guess I should amend that to be "I doubt you'll ever be laughed if you wear quality, grownup camo."

I stand corrected.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 17, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Actually, there are parts of the country where camo is rare.

We aren't all blessed to live in the South.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 17, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Poor bastards!


----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



DO NOT AIM FOR THE HEAD. Best shot is just behind the forequarters.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 17, 2015)

longknife said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



The boars have a tough gristle shield on the front of their shoulders.  A 30-06 should go right thru, but its something to remember.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 17, 2015)

PredFan said:


> I'm thinking that it might be difficult to get more than one.
> 
> I've never done this before but I can't imagine that when the first shot is taken that the rest of the pigs within miles go immediately into hiding. One shot is all we may get.



Lay out some corn in the spring after they've had piglets.
I killed four with one shot with my .270,of course I had time for the perfect shot since all I had to do was wake up and look out the window.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 17, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Nosler Ballistic Tips won't.

I have shoulder shot them with NBT's in .30.06 and .300WM.


You have to aim a bit further behind the shoulder than on deer, or, if you are a decent shot, shoot them under the ear.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 17, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



   Hell,it's half my wardrobe.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 17, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Hmmm, good to know.   I have only hit one in the shoulder and that was with a 45-70 with a 325 gr Hornady Leverevolution.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 17, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


More than half of mine here.

Moving soon, leaving most of the hunting clothes here, and getting me some city duds!!!

; - )


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 17, 2015)

Even if you cant get a clean shot go ahead and take a chance.
It's not like you're going to eat the damn thing,and if it runs off and dies it's still one less hog.
   And if it's a small yearling worth eating the round will pass through any part of the pig anyway.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 17, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



    Perfect....


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 17, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Even if you cant get a clean shot go ahead and take a chance.
> It's not like you're going to eat the damn thing,and if it runs off and dies it's still one less hog.
> And if it's a small yearling worth eating the round will pass through any part of the pig anyway.


Kill them early, kill them often, kill them by any means necessary.

The are truly a plague.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 17, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I have been told I clean up quite well.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 17, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Well, they also get tipped so they probably won't.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 17, 2015)

longknife said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Yeah I'm planning on it. 30-06 right through the shoulder blades.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 17, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Ah! Good to know. I was thinking about deer when I planned to shoot through the shoulders.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 17, 2015)

PredFan said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



  Right behind the shoulder. About 2 or 3 inch's.
Shot placement on hogs Arguments against the head shot


----------



## PredFan (Jun 17, 2015)

My friend will be using his AR-15. We were told that with a 223 you have to hit the head. After discussion with others we aren't sure if that is the shot to take. He found special cartridges called "Hog Hammers". 223 with a steel core. Hopefully it will be enough to be able to take one down with the shot to the heart.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 18, 2015)

If we are successful, I will post pictures. If it's a huge hog, I'll put USMB a in the photo somewhere.

See you all in a few days.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 18, 2015)

This is .400 of 4140 commercial heat treated material hit with standard 5.56 ball ammo from 100 yards.
   If ball ammo will do this,a steel core round wont have a problem.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 18, 2015)

PredFan said:


> If we are successful, I will post pictures. If it's a huge hog, I'll put USMB a in the photo somewhere.
> 
> See you all in a few days.



Good hunting and good luck!


----------



## PredFan (Jun 19, 2015)

Might get rained on a bit.  Think I'll go to Bass Pro and get a camo poncho.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2015)

Ok, got to the property right as the sky was lightening up. Went down a trail toward the first feeder. One of the guides took my buddy toward it, I continued down the trail with the other guide. I got only another 20 yards along the trail when he stopped me and pointed to a feeder that we could see about 5-6 pigs milling around. It was about 80 yards away. I had no place to rest the rifle, took a shot at that distance from standing and missed. After looking for blood without finding any, we went back to the trail toward the next tree stand and feeder. When we got close the guide said to me, you aren't going to be able to get in that tree stand. I thought he was commenting in my weight, but he meant that the hogs were already there. I crept closer and observed about a half dozen hogs milling about. I picked the biggest and tried to aim at him. Problem was he wouldn't stand still and he kept getting behind the other pigs. I looked at the second biggest and she was stationary. Aimed, shot, and the scattered. I thought I missed the pig for sure. We went up and didn't see and blood....again. Finally I saw what looked like a chunk of liver. It was. We found a very feint trail, and saw more blood. After about anothe 50 years of pushing through the underbrush, there was the sow lying in a small path. It was a gut shot.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2015)

The sow weighed in at 90 pounds.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2015)

We started at 6:15, by about 8 they were gone without a trace. Never saw another one.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 20, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Ok, got to the property right as the sky was lightening up. Went down a trail toward the first feeder. One of the guides took my buddy toward it, I continued down the trail with the other guide. I got only another 20 yards along the trail when he stopped me and pointed to a feeder that we could see about 5-6 pigs milling around. It was about 80 yards away. I had no place to rest the rifle, took a shot at that distance from standing and missed. After looking for blood without finding any, we went back to the trail toward the next tree stand and feeder. When we got close the guide said to me, you aren't going to be able to get in that tree stand. I thought he was commenting in my weight, but he meant that the hogs were already there. I crept closer and observed about a half dozen hogs milling about. I picked the biggest and tried to aim at him. Problem was he wouldn't stand still and he kept getting behind the other pigs. I looked at the second biggest and she was stationary. Aimed, shot, and the scattered. I thought I missed the pig for sure. We went up and didn't see and blood....again. Finally I saw what looked like a chunk of liver. It was. We found a very feint trail, and saw more blood. After about anothe 50 years of pushing through the underbrush, there was the sow lying in a small path. It was a gut shot.



  Shooting offhand can be pretty tough. I recommend one of these,or one of the many others that are out there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 20, 2015)

PredFan said:


> We started at 6:15, by about 8 they were gone without a trace. Never saw another one.



     They do tend to skeddadle when the shooten starts.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2015)

The sow ready to be butchered.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 20, 2015)

One of the guides doing the dirty work.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 22, 2015)

PredFan said:


> The sow ready to be butchered.



Good job!!!   Pork in the grill now!!


----------



## PredFan (Jun 22, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The sow ready to be butchered.
> ...



It's going to be a while. Unfortunately it was a gut shot so the meat has to soak in icewater with vinegar in it for 3 days just in case anything from the gut came in contact with the meat. So by thursday for sure.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 22, 2015)

PredFan said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



  So what exactly are you going to do with the meat?
Sausage? Pork chops?


----------



## PredFan (Jun 23, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Haven't decided yet. I still have some casings so I could make sausage but therat is very lean and I don't care for lean sausage. I'll probably smoke it real good and then make pulled pork out of it.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm going to try to go again sometime in September.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



  Let me know how it comes out. I've never had much luck with em unless you BBQ em.
  And next time try and find an early yearling(you may have gotten one based on it's size) The best way to be sure is to pick one that weighs in around 60 or 70 lbs.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 23, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I have been told a couple of times that pigs that size are the best eating. Makes me a little sad because I want to bring down bigger ones.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 23, 2015)

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



   Shoot the big ones for fun and to thin em out,and the little ones for eaten.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 23, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Sounds like a solid plan.


----------



## earlycuyler (Jun 25, 2015)

Well, if it went down I hope it went good. Hogs are largely hyped, but now an again hunting them can get sporty. As far as their smarts go, they may be smart, but they are just as habitual as deer here in Texas. Lots of rain? Hunt them where acorns are, no rain hunt them where water is and year round you will always be able to sneak up on a feeder and find them at some point. I hunt them with a bow. Typically I'll have a 12  guage leaning on my tree. I have been using a crossbow lately and like that allot. Haven't had one run to far after sticking it.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 26, 2015)

earlycuyler said:


> Well, if it went down I hope it went good. Hogs are largely hyped, but now an again hunting them can get sporty. As far as their smarts go, they may be smart, but they are just as habitual as deer here in Texas. Lots of rain? Hunt them where acorns are, no rain hunt them where water is and year round you will always be able to sneak up on a feeder and find them at some point. I hunt them with a bow. Typically I'll have a 12  guage leaning on my tree. I have been using a crossbow lately and like that allot. Haven't had one run to far after sticking it.



It went well, I got one so there's that. I want to get better at it so that I don't have to recover the animal.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 26, 2015)

The ribs were not only lean but the maet was thinner than farm raised. On the other hand they were everything I expect from pork. 

I cold smoked all of it for 8 hours, then I put the hams, shoulders, and loins in the freezer. I cooked the ribs low and slow then finished them off on the grill.

Yum!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2015)

PredFan said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if it went down I hope it went good. Hogs are largely hyped, but now an again hunting them can get sporty. As far as their smarts go, they may be smart, but they are just as habitual as deer here in Texas. Lots of rain? Hunt them where acorns are, no rain hunt them where water is and year round you will always be able to sneak up on a feeder and find them at some point. I hunt them with a bow. Typically I'll have a 12  guage leaning on my tree. I have been using a crossbow lately and like that allot. Haven't had one run to far after sticking it.
> ...



  Yeah..gut shooting an animal causes all kinds of problems.
It makes the meat kinda sketchy and ya have to trail em all over hells creation.
   Me and a buddy tracked a gut shot deer for miles through the East Texas woods. When we finally caught up to him he was several hundred yards out in lake Livingston.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...



This sow went 50 yards. I was told to soak the meat for three days with vinegar. That seemed to do the trick because it was quite tasty.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2015)

PredFan said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



  Yeah..the vinegar also tenderizes the meat and helps get rid of the blood which is a major cause of gamey tasting meat.
    It's a good idea to give it a soak in salt water after the vinegar as well.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## PredFan (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice. That will be me soon.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jul 2, 2015)

PredFan said:


> One of the guides doing the dirty work.


I used to know a woman that made tamales from them, but, she died.

My son has been thinning the herd with a Savage in .338 Federal.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jul 2, 2015)

HOG WILD Hunter Gets Slammed By Massive Wild Boar But He Gets The Last Laugh VIDEO Doug Giles ClashDaily


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 3, 2015)

9thIDdoc said:


> HOG WILD Hunter Gets Slammed By Massive Wild Boar But He Gets The Last Laugh VIDEO Doug Giles ClashDaily



Cool video.  I guess the hunter never heard that a suppressed M4 is the best hog hunting gun?


----------

